
Show HN: I published 100 AI generated books on Amazon - ericneil
To be specific, the content is generated by a GPT-2 based model. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;amzn.to&#x2F;2TCc0v2
Let me know if you have any questions :-)
======
mrpeanutbutter
I clicked a Look Inside and must say the content is slightly more coherent
than I thought it would be.

Did you make the list of topics yourself?

Is anybody buying these books?

Is there any pushback from Amazon when trying to add this many products at
once?

Do you expect to make money?

I would be interested in hearing about how GPT-2 works. It seems better than
the typical markov chain algo used by spammers.

~~~
ericneil
I tried to autogenerate the titles optimizing for controversial topics, now it
is a mix of autogenerated and manual ones.

The books are enrolled in the "Kindle Unlimited" program, where you get paid
per page view and the user only pays a flatrate. There are some views but
nothing major.

No pushback from Amazon yet - but I am well aware that that might happen. But
it is all unique content and I published them in the "Puns & Wordplay"
categories, stating the AI nature in the description. So it might be ok.

I don't expect to make money on this.

------
nikalras1
Very funny. Can you please do statistics and share with us? Number of clicks,
conversations etc

------
Dicey84
Should the AI get any co-author credit?

or does this fall under the Ghostwriting service?

------
iRomain
I dare you to write “1000 reasons why @ericneil is evil” ;-)

------
splittydev
This is hilarious. Good job

------
asdfv09s9d80fu9
Jesus, what the ???

\- 1000 Reasons why President Trump is right

\- 1000 Reasons why Germans marry Thai women

\- 1000 Reasons why Climate change is not manmade

You're not generating this by AI, since you're clearly attempting to push your
shitty agenda.

~~~
ericneil
You take it a bit too serious ;-)

